

Kodak's HQ secretly housed a nuclear reactor with weapons grade fuel - suprgeek
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/14/kodak-rochester-hq-nuclear-reactor/

======
mikemarotti
As someone on Reddit pointed out, this was not weapons-grade uranium (~80%+
enriched). This uranium was 3-5% enriched, and they only had a few pounds of
it (you'd need at least ~55lbs for a small nuclear bomb).

~~~
mechazoidal
It's not even a reactor as I understand it--it's basically just a sealed
neutron source and couldn't go critical.

It's not terribly surprising that they'd have something like that though.
Kodak's Rochester plant was basically the chemical version of Hanford Site--
lots of government work, little public oversight. My grandfather and several
uncles worked there, and all received comprehensive life insurance as a
standard benefit.

